# TV Ad For "Monoclonal Antibody" Treatment



## win231 (Apr 26, 2021)

I just saw a TV ad for this that said, "If you test positive for Covid, ask your doctor about this treatment.  I never heard of it, so I looked it up & found that the FDA forbid its use 2 weeks ago.
https://www.fda.gov/news-events/pre...uthorization-monoclonal-antibody-bamlanivimab


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2021)

Just saw the same ad twice yesterday & once today.  Maybe they want their money's worth?


----------



## chic (Jun 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just saw the same ad twice yesterday & once today.  Maybe they want their money's worth?


My thoughts also.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 21, 2021)

It is experimental but Dr Ben Carson recieved this treatment when sick with the virus.

http://www.christianitydaily.com/ar...anks-trump-for-clearing-him-for-treatment.htm


----------



## Don M. (Jun 21, 2021)

Considering the Speed at which this virus hit, I'm surprised that there have been treatments already developed that substantially reduce the risks of getting ill/dying.  As time passes, more ways will probably be found to control this virus, and its variants.  I'm also surprised that there hasn't be a "rush" of "magic cures" being touted that accomplish little other than fleecing people out of their money.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Considering the Speed at which this virus hit, I'm surprised that there have been treatments already developed that substantially reduce the risks of getting ill/dying.  As time passes, more ways will probably be found to control this virus, and its variants.  I'm also surprised that there hasn't be a "rush" of "magic cures" being touted that accomplish little other than fleecing people out of their money.


Big Pharma probably isn't looking for what will work but rather the most expensive. Rather than produce 3 cheaper drugs they'd rather focus on one.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 21, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Big Pharma probably isn't looking for what will work but rather the most expensive. Rather than produce 3 cheaper drugs they'd rather focus on one.



Right now, the vaccinations are free...at least for individuals....probably at a cost of billions to the government.  However, given the history of the drug companies, I'm sure they are reaping a sizeable profit from these vaccines.


----------

